# lavender mint



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Who here makes lavender mint using the the walmart recipe or a very similar recipe?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What is your question? (Those EOs will slow trace down quite a bit, if you were wondering.)


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I make lavender mint, but not with the Walmart recipe, I use my recipe. It smells wonderful!


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I do. My recipe is similar but not exact. I use lavender and peppermint essential oils and usually add some dried crushed mint leaves from my herb garden. It's one of my best sellers.


----------

